# Silica Breath R34 with a twist



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That would be cool to have:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I really like the goldy coloured ones


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Is that a scale model?

bob


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

fourtoes said:


> Is that a scale model?
> 
> bob


Yes bingo


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

need another picture with someone standing over it - everything looks right in that picture to me, except the reflection off the glass.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Yes bingo


Hee hee it's kind of my job to notice stuff like that!
(dont worry im not a secret agent )

A few obvious things.

1 You can see the actual grain in the paint behind the rear quarter window, the grain scale is way too big for the car.

2 The level of detail in the car overal is too simple, look at the spoiler, rear lights window rubbers and wheels.

3 The model railway moss in the foreground doesnt match the background photgraph, the lighting on the model and foreground moss has a yellowish hue and the background has a bluegreen hue.

4 You can see the glue/paint around the side skirts and rear bumper.

etc etc.... :chuckle:
Having said that its a bloody good effort :wavey:
Nice GTR model.
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

fourtoes said:


> Hee hee it's kind of my job to notice stuff like that!
> (dont worry im not a secret agent )
> 
> A few obvious things.
> ...


I am loving it, can`t remember having ever seen a scale model in that colour of a R34 GTR, TOMY has them in 1/32 offering millenium Jade thought.

Good eyes there mate, are you practicing voyeurism . .lol:chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> I am loving it, can`t remember having ever seen a scale model in that colour of a R34 GTR, TOMY has them in 1/32 offering millenium Jade thought.
> 
> Good eyes there mate, are you practicing voyeurism . .lol:chuckle:


Yeah Matty keeps making me go into these dark lay-by's, and......................:chuckle:


----------

